# Zenith Surf cal.2572PC



## nikola0406 (Jun 17, 2010)

I have just bought this great looking watch. Hope some of you guys can tell me more about this piece. I red almost everything on this forum but there is not much about it. I hope mister Hartmut Richter will answer too 
Thanks in advance. Here are the pictures


----------



## Hartmut Richter (Feb 13, 2006)

Well, I am not sure why I in particular should answer, but here goes.....

The watch is definitely post 1969 - the square logo confirms this. If early seventies, I would expect a case serial number structured ###D### or ###E### (where the #s are numbers) but it seems to be missing this. Instead, it has a reference number on the back which I can't decypher.

What makes you think that it has a Cal. 2572 PC? If it did, the last three numbers of the reference number should be 380 but this does not seem to be the case (although the picture isn't clear enough for me to tell for certain). Does it have a 4 Hz beat rate? If the beat rate is higher, it should have a Cal. 408 (originally a Movado calibre) or an ETA 2837. As stated before, I have a hunch that it is from the late seventies (wrong case back number for early seventies). Zenith stopped making their own movements in 1975 so that, although old stock Cal. 2572 PCs were used, they also used other movements at that time.

If you can show a picture of the movement or at least give the full reference number, we can tell a little more.

Hartmut Richter


----------



## nikola0406 (Jun 17, 2010)

First thank you. It is 2572pc I have seen it and ref.is 01.1250.380 so it is. Any more info would be great. And I mention you because I seen that you have great knowledge of it. Thanks, Nikola


----------



## Hartmut Richter (Feb 13, 2006)

Ah well, the 380 confirms the calibre - and that would suggest that it is mid seventies. Before would conflict with the lack of a serial number and after would conflict with the movement.

Nice catch!

Hartmut Richter


----------



## nikola0406 (Jun 17, 2010)

So everything looks fine to you, because I am no expert for Zenith


----------



## Hans61 (Oct 11, 2010)

Zenith Surf für € 600 zu verkaufen von Privat auf Chrono24


----------



## nikola0406 (Jun 17, 2010)

Yes that is mine. Not asking for a price, just wonder does everything looks fine on it, as it should be, because I have seen many similar but not one the same


----------



## Hartmut Richter (Feb 13, 2006)

I think that it would be a very difficult task to put together a complete (pictorial) list of all Zenith models over the years. The movement is 100% genuine, I am practically certain that the dial also is. The case is the biggest unknown factor but the engraving on the back (writing and correct reference number structure) and the fact that it seems to go with the front does not leave me with any worries about that watch. Keep googling the ref number at intervals and see whether the web comes up with a similar or identical piece.

Hartmut Richter


----------



## nikola0406 (Jun 17, 2010)

Thank you very much. I will do that.


----------



## nikola0406 (Jun 17, 2010)

I have try that with no success  So if you guys have some links of vintage watches where can I have a look, you can PM me or put it here. Thanks, Nikola


----------

